# BF2 Black Screen Crash



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

I just reinstalled BF2 on my computer, downloaded the 1.41 full patch, and the latest drivers for my video card. go to run it, i get the BF2 Logo splash screen, goes black, flickers, and then crashes back to desktop. I can hear the disc in my drive speed up during this process then slow down when it goes to the desktop. Does anyone know why this is happening?

I have a Nvida 7600 gt, and an AMD Athlon 64 processor. 
Through numerous google searches, i saw making sure your monitor refresh rate and resolution matched with the game to make it work... I'm not sure if this is the problem... : /

I have a dual monitor setup, 17" and a 19" wide... 60hz refresh rate and 1440x990 on each.. just in case..

if you need any more information feel free to ask, im not very computer 
smart so you might have to spell out what you want : ) 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

Falcon Strike said:


> I just reinstalled BF2 on my computer, downloaded the 1.41 full patch, and the latest drivers for my video card. go to run it, i get the BF2 Logo splash screen, goes black, flickers, and then crashes back to desktop. I can hear the disc in my drive speed up during this process then slow down when it goes to the desktop. Does anyone know why this is happening?
> 
> I have a Nvida 7600 gt, and an AMD Athlon 64 processor.
> Through numerous google searches, i saw making sure your monitor refresh rate and resolution matched with the game to make it work... I'm not sure if this is the problem... : /
> ...



Ah, I think I may have a similar problem. Whenever I try to launch Battlefield 2142 it just crashes to blue screen. I also have the 7600GT I think it may have something to do with the GPU. But when I last posted here I was didn't receive help and have fruitlessly tried to solve the problem.


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

I hate to bump but i cant find an answer anywhere...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi. Try going into '\My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\' and deleting your profile. this will force the game to restore all settings incase something is corrupt there.

Do you happen to have a SATA HDD? I've heard that sometimes the SATA drivers can conflict with the game?

Edit: Forgot to mention. You should try running the game with only one monitor. Disable the second one in your Nvidia control panel and try running the game then.


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

I've already tried the profiles fix with my problem, which is very similar to Falcon Strikes, to no avail. And I do have a SATA HDD. From the information I've gotten I think it might have something to do with the 7600 GTs.


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

I deleted my profile and disabled my second monitor and it works !!!!

Thanks a lot Tiber!

Syntax Zero, good luck with yours.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem at all, glad to help.

<Syntax> Zero, are you able to write down the message you get when it bluescreens?
That will help diagnose the problem, possibly ruling out the graphics card.


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah well, I could but I think I have it set to auto restart at the moment. I don't suppose you could guide me how to change that?


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

<Syntax> Zero said:


> Ah well, I could but I think I have it set to auto restart at the moment. I don't suppose you could guide me how to change that?


Okay, scratch that I just missed the option when I was looking through. I've disabled it, will reinstall and try it again.


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

Right so, I disabled auto restart launched BF2142 and lo and behold the BSOD reared its ugly head. The error it reported to me was Driver IRQL is not less or equal. I'm assuming that means that two drivers are using the same IRQ? Not sure how to proceed from here. I have all updated drivers for all of my hardware.

Here is a copy of my .dmp file

http://rapidshare.com/files/168132180/Mini112808-01.dmp.html


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

For some reason it won't debug properly on my computer, so I'll give you the steps to debug yourself. This will essentially determine if the stop error is caused by the hardware or software (such as drivers).

1. Download and install the Microsoft Debugging Tools found here: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtoo...nstallx86.mspx .

2. Once downloaded and installed, go to start > all programs > Debugging Tools For Windows > WinDbg. Once you open WinDbg, you will presented with a blank screen. 

3. Click on File > Symbol File Path. Here you will enter the symbols path, which is:
SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols

4. Click Ok, then go File > Save Workspace.

5. Now go to File > Open Crash Dump and select the minidump file.
You will get a message to save base workspace information. Choose no.

6. Now you will get a debugging screen. It takes a little bit to run it, as the symbols have to be downloaded as they are needed. Then you will see information such as:
****This is just an example debug I got off the net****
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.0017.0
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini061904-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is:
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 1) UP Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp2.030422-1633
Kernel base = 0x804d4000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x80543530
Debug session time: Sat Jun 19 19:06:57 2004
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:36.951
Loading Kernel Symbols
....................................................................................................................................
Loading unloaded module list
..........
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 86427532, {1db, 2, 3, b} <--This is your stop code

Unable to load image pavdrv51.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for pavdrv51.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pavdrv51.sys
*Probably caused by : pavdrv51.sys* ( pavdrv51+7fc0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Now, we can already see what it was most likely caused by, in this case it was *pavdrv51.sys*, which is a Panda AV file.

If we want to get further in depth, we can use the command, !analyze -v at the kd> prompt to delve more info about the error:

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Unknown bugcheck code (86427532)
Unknown bugcheck description <--Its unknown, and not listed on the MS KB at all.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000001db
Arg2: 00000002
Arg3: 00000003
Arg4: 0000000b

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: *DRIVER_FAULT*

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x86427532

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from f4198fc0 to 804f4103

STACK_TEXT:
f41f0964 f4198fc0 86427532 000001db 00000002 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x19
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
f41f0ba0 f419920b 864db520 f419ccf0 00000000 pavdrv51+0x7fc0
f41f0c34 804ea221 865b8910 864a52c0 806ad190 pavdrv51+0x820b
f41f0c44 8055d0fe 864a5330 86305028 864a52c0 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31
f41f0c58 8055de46 865b8910 864a52c0 86305028 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x5e
f41f0d00 80556cea 000000a4 00000000 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x5c2
f41f0d34 8052d571 000000a4 00000000 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x28
f41f0d34 7ffe0304 000000a4 00000000 00000000 nt!KiSystemService+0xc4
00cdff70 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 SharedUserData!SystemCallStub+0x4


FOLLOWUP_IP:
pavdrv51+7fc0
f4198fc0 ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

SYMBOL_NAME: pavdrv51+7fc0

MODULE_NAME: pavdrv51

IMAGE_NAME: pavdrv51.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 3e8c072b

STACK_COMMAND: kb

BUCKET_ID: 0x86427532_pavdrv51+7fc0

Followup: MachineOwner

As you can see, it should point out the error.
If you need any more help with that debugger, let me know.


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is what the debugger had to say on my minidump
Thanks for the help with this program I would've been lostray:
So viahduaa.sys is I think my VIA HD sound driver, thats what Google has surmised anyway.

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x805644a0
Debug session time: Fri Nov 28 01:17:40.187 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:51.865
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for viahduaa.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for viahduaa.sys
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************


***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
*** ***
*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***
*** ***
*** In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path ***
*** must point to .pdb files that have full type information. ***
*** ***
*** Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not ***
*** contain the required information. Contact the group that ***
*** provided you with these symbols if you need this command to ***
*** work. ***
*** ***
*** Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB ***
*** ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : viahduaa.sys ( viahduaa+186f8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## <Syntax> Zero (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, thanks to the help I got from you guys I got it all sorted out. I had an older version of the driver still on my HDD that I never uninstalled I guess. No more problems, except that EA doesn't allow me to use widescreen resolutions  

Thanks again guys =D


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem at all, glad to help.

Have fun.


----------



## lonewolfie (Apr 16, 2009)

hey guys. 
bump
need some help with my audio for both bf2 and bf2142.
both give damn BSOD's when booting up. driving me up the wall. i miss them, anyways...
i do know it is the VIA hdaudio... its really getting to me. its the driver_irql_not_less_or_equal ... thingo.

heres the run down 


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini041609-04.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Thu Apr 16 20:09:53.062 2009 (GMT+10)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:21.779
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
..........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for viahduaa.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for viahduaa.sys
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000D1, {b6d418dc, 2, 8, b6d418dc}

Probably caused by : viahduaa.sys ( viahduaa+9f8dc )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

so maybe just the latest driver... ? idk, ive tried that and it doesnt do that much.
i dont have old versions as far as i can tell.
so perhaps other things are interfering that are unknown to me. 
ive also got the nvidia card to only show one display.

also i do believe the audio device on HD audio bus is really mucking things around too.

my specs are:
Nvidia 9500 gt.
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
2.0 gb ram aswell.

so thatll get BF2 and BF2142 running nicely.

all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## anitabonghit (Nov 9, 2007)

hey i had this same problem try this open dxdiag in run (start button/run) go to sound tab click on accelleration and put it to no accelleration worked for me good luck


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

@ lonewolfie
Try downloading AMD Dual Core Optimiser from here:http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153


----------



## dd2000ss (Oct 19, 2008)

started another topic before I saw this. Having the same issue as lonewolf. anitabonghit and sniper wolf tried your ideas but didn't work.


----------

